# Now THAT is close



## k9kiwi (Nov 14, 2006)

Small plane crashes in Riverwest area of Milwaukee
From the Journal Sentinel
Posted: Nov. 12, 2005



A single-engine plane crashed into the Riverwest neighborhood about 6 p.m. Saturday. Witnesses said the pilot was moving in the cockpit as the plane dangled from electrical wires.


Firefighters use a bucket lift to rescue a pilot from a plane after it crashed into power lines at Humboldt Ave. and Clarke St.
Related Coverage
Video: TMJ4 reports

A single-engine plane crashed into the Riverwest neighborhood about 6 p.m. today, knocking out power to the immediate area.

Firefighters used a bucket lift to rescue the pilot from the plane, which was dangling in power lines near Humboldt Ave. and Clarke St. His condition was not immediately known.

It was not known whether anyone else was on the plane. It wasn’t known whether anyone on the ground was injured.

The lights on the plane were still on and the plane’s nose was pointing into the ground. The plane came to rest about three feet off the ground.

--------


Ladies and Gentlemen, we have now landed...... Almost.


----------



## Clave (Nov 14, 2006)

just...


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW thats a close call


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 14, 2006)

That happens every so often, some guy in Seattle sued the power company for putting up power lines by an airport and not installing any type of lights or anti collision device.

I actually know someone who crashed a Grumman Tiger into power lines. He got out of the aircraft by himself with minimum cuts and bruises.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

haha, did that guy win has case?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Probably settled out of court. Cheaper to give him money than the lawyers. Boy do we need Tort reform.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> haha, did that guy win has case?



I think they settled out of court - I also think he was later killed flying a Yak with a former USSR pilot...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Your kidding, right?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Your kidding, right?


Nope - I've been trying to find the story but I remember when it happened.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

Found it!!

Here's when he crashed into the power lines...

Boeing Field Aircraft Pilot Rescue by Tukwila Fire Ladder54

"On June 10, 2001, Alexander Zuyev was killed along with the famous aviator Mr. Jerry 'Mike' Warren in a crash in Seattle, Washington when their Yakovlev Yak-52 entered and failed to recover from an accelerated stall."

Alexander Zuyev - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ugh.


----------

